# schminke verlaufen/grunge effekt auf haut



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (28. Oktober 2007)

sorry ich hab alles durchsucht und nirgends so ein tutorial gefunden vill. könnt ihr mir ya helfen und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man eine person "schminken kann" wie hier auf den bild z.B das blaue und wie man die haut mit so grunge effekten gestalten kann so das es echt aussieht!!







danke schonmal für die Hilfe

ich hab PS CS2


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2007)

Teste mal an einem Bild mit Haut in der ersten Ebene und male in die zweite rein. 
Versuch es mit Veränderung der Ebenenmodi zB Softlight.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias Köhler (29. Oktober 2007)

Unter psd-tutorials.de gab es glaub ich ein Tutorial dazu, musst mal suchen


----------



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (31. Oktober 2007)

okay dankeschön ich suchs mal =D


----------



## Sternenritter (2. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde es folgendermaßen machen.
Du brauchst eine Textur. Die kann man zwar auch selbst erstellen, einfacher ist es ein passendes Bild zu nehmen. In diesem Fall würde sich z.B. gerissene Erde oder ähnliches anbieten. Dieses Foto ziehst du in dein Bild, es wird automatisch eine 2. Ebene erzeugt.
Danach ziehst du die Deckkraft der Texturebene auf ca. 50% runter. Kann man anschließend je nach Geschmack noch ändern, wir brauchen es jetzt aber um die darunterliegende Ebene zu sehen.
Dann den Ebenenmodus wählen. Normal, ineinander kopieren oder ähnliches. Kommt halt auf die Bilder an, die du zur Verfügung hast, was besser ausieht.

Dann drückst du in der Ebenenpalette auf das Symbol "Maske hinzufügen". Anschließend drückst du die Taste B um den Pinsel auszuwählen. Hast du das gemacht klick mit rechts in das Bild und zieh die Pinselhärte auf 0%. 

Jetzt überzeug dich das die Vordergrundfarbe schwarz ist ( durch einen Klick auf das kleine Schwarz/Weiss-Symbol in der Werkzeugleiste kriegst du übrigens reines weiss bzw, reines schwarz hin).

Nun kannst du mit dem Pinsel all die Flächen übermalen auf denen keine Textur zu sehen sein soll (Hintergrund,Kleidung,etc).

Hast du mal zuviel weggemalt - wechseltst du die Vordergrundfarbe nach weiss ( mit dem Shortcut X kannst du zwischen schwarz und weiss umschalten) und malst nochmals drüber, damit die Textur wiederhergestellt wird. Das ist übrigens der Vorteil von der Maske. Sonst hätte man das ganze auch mit dem Radiergummmi machen können.

Durch ändern der Deckkraft des Pinsels, kann man das Ganze noch verfeinern.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (3. November 2007)

jap aufjedenfal vielen dank ich habe es mal probiert und hat geklappt vielen dank


----------

